# A six eyed ball of attitude.



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

_Sicarius hahni._

Six-eyed sand spider - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Not often you will see these for sale, and probably with good reason, it seems. Probably DWA anyway, maybe?

I've seen them on U Tube, as name suggests, they burrow under a thin film of sand, and ambush prey. Amazed there are not greater instances of bites, as it sounds feasible that people could v easily tred on them. 

It's not all good news. If you are a rabbit, it is apparently v bad news, although I am not sure that many rabbits frequent sand. Maybe in Blackpool.

_ Due to its flattened stance and laterigrade legs, it is also sometimes known as the *six-eyed crab spider*. Bites by Sicarius to humans are uncommon; there are no proven cases and only two suspected cases where the culprit was never identified. Sicarius bites have been experimentally shown as lethal to rabbits within 5 to 12 hours_

_**_


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Not DWA, but if they came up available, I'd be very cautious who I sold to


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

snowgoose said:


> Not DWA, but if they came up available, I'd be very cautious who I sold to


I don't see the point of them.

They are dangerous, and remain hidden all of the time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls_ZTHaciq4&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

This is my girl, S, Terrosus,
They not always under the sand, I quite often see her scrambling around her enclosure, fascinating little spiders,..


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

Hahaha this is classic :lol2: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rLw-9dpHtcU




I think they're awesome, wouldn't own one personally but can see the attraction to some


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

martin3 said:


> This is my girl, S, Terrosus,
> They not always under the sand, I quite often see her scrambling around her enclosure, fascinating little spiders,..
> image
> 
> image


I expected it to be more sandy coloured.

Quite hardy I would imagine? That said, sometimes we maybe think that which is from harsh and arid lands is always more hardy, but camel spiders ain't. I know they are clearly not the same, just making the point that one might think they would be hardy, and they aren't. Would not surprise me if the two species came into contact in nature.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> I don't see the point of them.
> 
> They are dangerous, and remain hidden all of the time.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ls_ZTHaciq4&feature=player_detailpage


They are actually more docile than a lot of tarantulas. Takes a lot to pee off a Sicarius and usually its because its stressed. A spider isnt going to make that kind of venom and waste it because thats using up valuable energy and resources. Imo every spider should be treated with the potential to kill and never put in a position where they need to defend themselves


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> They are actually more docile than a lot of tarantulas. Takes a lot to pee off a Sicarius and usually its because its stressed. A spider isnt going to make that kind of venom and waste it because thats using up valuable energy and resources. Imo every spider should be treated with the potential to kill and never put in a position where they need to defend themselves


I'd personally just not handle them, and that way, no problems.

You get those that do, I have seen them on U Tube.

They probably think it attracts women.


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

Babies for sale in classifieds at the moment.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

selina20 said:


> They are actually more docile than a lot of tarantulas. Takes a lot to pee off a Sicarius and usually its because its stressed. A spider isnt going to make that kind of venom and waste it because thats using up valuable energy and resources. Imo every spider should be treated with the potential to kill and never put in a position where they need to defend themselves


but brazilian wandering spiders (phoneutria sp.) are nearly as venomous & will bite you as soon as look at you- they certainly don't think twice about wasting venom.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Berber King said:


> Babies for sale in classifieds at the moment.


Same sort of set up as per desert scorp maybe? Sand. Bit of heat. Bit of cotton wool with water in.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> Same sort of set up as per desert scorp maybe? Sand. Bit of heat. Bit of cotton wool with water in.


not cotton wool- a small water dish. they can't drink from cotton wool or a sponge.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

wilkinss77 said:


> not cotton wool- a small water dish. they can't drink from cotton wool or a sponge.


Water dish then.

: victory:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> I'd personally just not handle them, and that way, no problems.
> 
> You get those that do, I have seen them on U Tube.
> 
> They probably think it attracts women.


The seller on classifieds will not sell them to anyone they feel cannot be trusted. Handling of this species is a big no no and will end up getting bitten


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> The seller on classifieds will not sell them to anyone they feel cannot be trusted. Handling of this species is a big no no and will end up getting bitten


Should be obvious really.

That said...you know what people are like...


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

I don't use a water bowl with mine, these guys can & do, go for months without water, getting all there water needs from their prey, I do however spray VERY little once in a blue moon, to simulate morning dew,.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

martin3 said:


> I don't use a water bowl with mine, these guys can & do, go for months without water, getting all there water needs from their prey, I do however spray VERY little once in a blue moon, to simulate morning dew,.


I've no spiders, but I never used a bowl. I was told that there was a chance of drowning, in some cases. I used to fine mist spray the tank a bit.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Mr Mister said:


> I've no spiders, but I never used a bowl. I was told that there was a chance of drowning, in some cases. I used to fine mist spray the tank a bit.


Thats a load of crap. Its like you trying to hold your head under the water to drown yourself. Its not going to happen unless there is something already wrong with you


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

What's with the six eyes?

Did evolution get lazy that day...


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

selina20 said:


> Thats a load of crap. Its like you trying to hold your head under the water to drown yourself. Its not going to happen unless there is something already wrong with you


Are my lungs like that of a spider?

Even though I am thick, would you say it is rather likely I would know not to drown myself...


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

the drowning in a water bowl is attributed to the crickets, not the spiders 
crickets are mighty dumb!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> the drowning in a water bowl is attributed to the crickets, not the spiders
> crickets are mighty dumb!


They are beyond daft. I have seen them escape an attack, then walk right back into it. After ALL this time, you think they would have evolved some sort of basic + primal instinct, but no, nothing.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

Nearly every time I feed my spidey they run to her. Crickets ARE daft.

My T drinks loads. I give her a waterbowl and have to fill it every 2 or 3 days. She recently moulted and I hadn't filled it in order not to disturb her and then found her sat in it with her legs and palps all dangling out the side. Filled it up for her and then she had a big drink and is happily relaxing at the back of her terra for now. 

(the heatmat isn't too hot, the temp is about 23 deg all the time and I have it half under her tank on my chest of drawers so she has a choice (and I get warm socks )


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Poxicator said:


> the drowning in a water bowl is attributed to the crickets, not the spiders
> crickets are mighty dumb!


I don't use crickets for my Ts but do sometimes find roaches drowned in the water bowls, roaches must be as dumb as crickets then lol.



Greenway said:


> Nearly every time I feed my spidey they run to her. Crickets ARE daft.
> 
> My T drinks loads. I give her a waterbowl and have to fill it every 2 or 3 days. She recently moulted and I hadn't filled it in order not to disturb her and then found her sat in it with her legs and palps all dangling out the side. Filled it up for her and then she had a big drink and is happily relaxing at the back of her terra for now.
> 
> (the heatmat isn't too hot, the temp is about 23 deg all the time and I have it half under her tank on my chest of drawers so she has a choice (and I get warm socks )


 
Why have you got the heat mat under yout Ts tank? Pretty useless there as your T wont get any heat and if it's a burrowing T then it will have no escape from the heat.

Unless the room is arctic cold then there's no need for aditional heat from heat mats, if your room is warm between 20-25*C then you wont need it at all.

For the T to get the benefit of the heat mat then I would move it onto the side of the tank.

None of my Ts have any extra heat and they're all doing just fine, feeding, moulting, growing etc etc.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Why have you got the heat mat under yout Ts tank? Pretty useless there as your T wont get any heat and if it's a burrowing T then it will have no escape from the heat.
> 
> Unless the room is arctic cold then there's no need for aditional heat from heat mats, if your room is warm between 20-25*C then you wont need it at all.
> 
> None of my Ts have any extra heat and they're all doing just fine, feeding, moulting, growing etc etc.



Hello again. I have a heat mat HALF under my t's tank in order to maintain a temp of around 22-24 degrees. I live on an island off North Wales that is baltic at best. In warmer times it's completely removed. At the moment we have 9'' of snow and as much as we spend on the oil central heating, the windows need servicing and so the rooms aren't as regulated as I'd like. She also has never burrowed, and that's not particularly typical of the species unless they're slings. Are you satisfied?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Greenway said:


> Hello again. I have a heat mat HALF under my t's tank in order to maintain a temp of around 22-24 degrees. I live on an island off North Wales that is baltic at best. In warmer times it's completely removed. At the moment we have 9'' of snow and as much as we spend on the oil central heating, the windows need servicing and so the rooms aren't as regulated as I'd like. She also has never burrowed, *and that's not particularly typical of the species unless they're slings*. Are you satisfied?


Your T wont get the benefit of ANY heat from the heat mat, the heat wont travel through the substrate, you would be better moving it to the side of the tank, most people on here will/would advise to have the heat mat on the side, which species of T do you have, I'm curious?

And also, it's not just slings that burrow, you do get burrowing species, ie pet holes.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

Yes she will and does. Please don't argue about substrate etc not absorbing heat. I'm a scientist and won't take any further nonsense from you. Glass refraction and reflection has been taken into consideration. 

Substrate will absorb and distribute warmth further than I'd like it to. I have an Lp. Yes, just one. Yes I'm new.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Greenway said:


> Yes she will and does. Please don't argue about substrate etc not absorbing heat. I'm a scientist and won't take any further nonsense from you. Glass refraction and reflection has been taken into consideration.
> 
> Substrate will absorb and distribute warmth further than I'd like it to. I have an Lp. Yes, just one. Yes I'm new.


Lp? A full name might help, 2 letters isn't much use lol and I'm not arguing my dear.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Your T wont get the benefit of ANY heat from the heat mat, the heat wont travel through the substrate, you would be better moving it to the side of the tank, most people on here will/would advise to have the heat mat on the side, which species of T do you have, I'm curious?
> 
> And also, it's not just slings that burrow, you do get burrowing species, ie pet holes.


It tends to be only the slings of MY species that burrow. She's a showy bugger who's out all the time. Can you recommend a new terra for her? I've been looking at glass terras and custom ones, but have been told that a plastic 'starter kit' would be ideal for her as they maintain the moisture better, are less likely to get mould and obviously are much cheaper.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

It's strange that if I talk about an Lp that most people on here know what I'm talking about, though. 

Lasiodora parahybana (and she's one of the mental ones  )


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Greenway said:


> It tends to be only the slings of MY species that burrow. She's a showy bugger who's out all the time. Can you recommend a new terra for her? I've been looking at glass terras and custom ones, but have been told that a plastic 'starter kit' would be ideal for her as they maintain the moisture better, are less likely to get mould and obviously are much cheaper.


None of my slings have burrowed, they've hollowed out under the cork bark they have but never actually dug burrows. My slowest growing sling is my Mexican Golden Red Rump, Brachypelma albiceps, she's about 2cm in size and I got her last year.

My other Ts are housed in a variety of enclosures - rubs, large flat faunariums, lunch boxes, cereal containers, cricket tubs, small tubs my sub adult Ts came in and at the moment I've empty enclosures needing filled.

I've never bought starter kits, I just buy each bit seperately and the substrate I use, I have Ts on either eco earth or tortoise substrate - a mixture of sterilised top soil, sand and limestone grit, both hold moisture really when.



Greenway said:


> It's strange that if I talk about an Lp that most people on here know what I'm talking about, though.
> 
> Lasiodora parahybana (and she's one of the mental ones  )


It takes me all my time to remember scientific names, never mind just 2 letters lol.

I have a Salmon Pink Bird Eater and she really is a lovely T, juvie size and smashes roaches with each feed and will sometimes try to run up the tongs when I feed her.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

She's never showed any interest in burrowing. She made an awesome kind of 'hammock' for this last moult. She used to like hiding under her 'rock' (a tilted fake rock that was placed securely against a corner) if i was feeding or giving her water. I had to blow gently on her in order to get her to move away from the doors of the exo when I was feeding or watering her. Believe me she's that defensive. I had to move her away as gently as possible and she's so skittish that that's all I could think of. She'd sit beneath the 'rock' and then boing out to eat.

I'm wondering about taking the rock out now as she's far too big to fit behind it. I dont want her to get stuck or hurt herself. What do you think?


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

Run up your arm??! If only! mine will take your arm off and hit you with the soggy end


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Greenway said:


> Run up your arm??! If only! mine will take your arm off and hit you with the soggy end


She ran up the tongs, near enough on my hand and I gently pushed her off.



Greenway said:


> She's never showed any interest in burrowing. She made an awesome kind of 'hammock' for this last moult. She used to like hiding under her 'rock' (a tilted fake rock that was placed securely against a corner) if i was feeding or giving her water. I had to blow gently on her in order to get her to move away from the doors of the exo when I was feeding or watering her. Believe me she's that defensive. I had to move her away as gently as possible and she's so skittish that that's all I could think of. She'd sit beneath the 'rock' and then boing out to eat.
> 
> I'm wondering about taking the rock out now as she's far too big to fit behind it. I dont want her to get stuck or hurt herself. What do you think?


You'd be amazed the small spaces Ts can fit in to, mine is only a juvie and she has fake grass in the corner and she'll squeeze herself in there if I top up her water, spray etc and if she's there when it's feeding time I'll nudge her out and she promptly pounces on her roach.

What size is yours? Mine is prob only about an inch or inch and a half leg span, am rubbish at guessing sizes.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> She ran up the tongs, near enough on my hand and I gently pushed her off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's about 5.5'' now. She's a big, beautiful monster. I only have the exoterra I got her in. Thats 30x30x30. I always said I was going to move her after this moult. She was given to me by a friend who had her at about 2'' and she fully admitted she was terrified of her. Her speed and how 'twitchy' she is. I said i'd take her and she's my first T and doing well  

She's a bugger though. Super fast and defensive. I leave her well alone and she has no reason to ever feel threatened or insecure. She's just a witch. (kinda like my 10month old baby haha) I just want to do my best by her. 

I've always fed crickets to her and she's like a ninja for them. Is there any evidence to suggest roaches might be more nutritional- I've seen many people say they feed roaches less often than they feed crickets. I reckon Angelica (don't laugh- I didn't name her) would have a cricket a day when she's on form.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

I got her in about August... She grows well.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Greenway said:


> She's about 5.5'' now. She's a big, beautiful monster. I only have the exoterra I got her in. Thats 30x30x30. I always said I was going to move her after this moult. She was given to me by a friend who had her at about 2'' and she fully admitted she was terrified of her. Her speed and how 'twitchy' she is. I said i'd take her and she's my first T and doing well
> 
> She's a bugger though. Super fast and defensive. I leave her well alone and she has no reason to ever feel threatened or insecure. She's just a witch. (kinda like my 10month old baby haha) I just want to do my best by her.
> 
> I've always fed crickets to her and she's like a ninja for them. Is there any evidence to suggest roaches might be more nutritional- I've seen many people say they feed roaches less often than they feed crickets. I reckon Angelica (don't laugh- I didn't name her) would have a cricket a day when she's on form.


I feed roaches to my lot and I feed fortnightly, I have Ts of varying ages/sizes but all get fed fortnightly, roaches have everything Ts require, I wont use crickets as I don't like them, I started off feeding locust which were taken just fine, I now feed Turk roackes (I have a growing colony of them) which just run round until grabbed by my Ts, did you pick that name lol, all my Ts have names.



Greenway said:


> I got her in about August... She grows well.


I got mine last April and she's grown loads since I got her.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

''she ran up the tongs, near enough on my hand and I gently pushed her off.''

I'd love it if mine did that. Mine thinks she's a hormonal, starving tiger or komodo dragon or something. 

(she might be..)


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Greenway said:


> ''she ran up the tongs, near enough on my hand and I gently pushed her off.''
> 
> I'd love it if mine did that. Mine thinks she's a hormonal, starving tiger or komodo dragon or something.
> 
> (she might be..)


Lol yeah she did that, mine will kill the tongs before realising there's a roach there for them lol.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

I think as a newbie I'd be petrified about getting a sling. I'm a firm believer in knowing your sh1t before you get an animal and this is the first time ever I've not done that. 

I'm now obsessed though and would love something I could handle once in a while. I think I'd like a Chako Golden Knee, though people have told me to get a curly. I have to admit, curlies look scruffier than my terrier..


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Greenway said:


> I think as a newbie I'd be petrified about getting a sling. I'm a firm believer in knowing your sh1t before you get an animal and this is the first time ever I've not done that.
> 
> I'm now obsessed though and would love something I could handle once in a while. I think I'd like a Chako Golden Knee, though people have told me to get a curly. I have to admit, curlies look scruffier than my terrier..


My Chaco Golden Knee sling is in hiding as she's in premoult and as for slings, mine are all doing really well, I have had 2 slings die (ones I got back in November) and Curly hair Ts are nice, I'd like one myself.


----------



## Greenway (Oct 16, 2011)

I've got tongs for cleaning out skeletons and stuff, but I don't think i'd be able to pick up a cricket with them> I'd kill it and she wouldn't be interested. 

She's that vicious that the previous owner (when the T was wee) had stuffed some tissues in parts of the exoterra in order for the tiny wee crickets not to escape. 

She decided recently (and it was firmly solidified) that she didnt like it there and shredded tissue all over her tank. Well obviously I felt like a shit owner/keeper as it was there for her to mess up. The tissue was at the very top and tucked out of the way of the tank> she's sought it out. She's also chewed the back 'wall' of the tank. Though I've asked on here if she's distressed in any way and people have reassured me it's the norm. 

I tried to remove the tissue that she spread all over the place and she darted out from behind the hide and whacked me. (please believe me that I never thought the tissue was a good idea- It was just forgotten about)


----------



## oliwilliams (Feb 23, 2010)

Poxicator said:


> the drowning in a water bowl is attributed to the crickets, not the spiders
> crickets are mighty dumb!


 To be fair, the choice of being eaten alive or a nice 'peacefull' drowning ? They might just be smart.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Greenway said:


> Hello again. I have a heat mat HALF under my t's tank in order to maintain a temp of around 22-24 degrees. I live on an island off North Wales that is baltic at best. In warmer times it's completely removed. At the moment we have 9'' of snow and as much as we spend on the oil central heating, the windows need servicing and so the rooms aren't as regulated as I'd like. She also has never burrowed, and that's not particularly typical of the species unless they're slings. Are you satisfied?


I think you've been given accurate information about the heatmat. Its great that new people come and ask questions but if they don't listen to the advice or provide a reactionary answer they're likely to see most people not bother replying. 
There's good reason for not having your heatmat under the enclosure (half or not) as it serves as a fire-risk. Tarantula do not have a way to control their body heat, but they are attracted to heat. If it decided to burrow to get to your heat source you could find it inflicts itself with burns. And, if the heatsource is heating your substrate its likely not heating your enclosure as much as it could. 
Ultimately its your choice, but the above information is built on information from experienced keepers, and I'd suggest a good pair of ears will go a long way


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Stick it to the side with tape then?

Btw.

Apparently these sand spiders have a terrible sense of direction.

Bit unfortunate when your habitat could be miles of sand!!!!


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

PS with heat mats. They tend to come in different wattage. What is generally best, for most T's?


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> PS with heat mats. They tend to come in different wattage. What is generally best, for most T's?


Not using one,..:lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

martin3 said:


> Not using one,..:lol2:


Really?

Not at all?

I guess if your room is warm enough. I tend to find a lot of them don't give much heat, when you feel them. And they are not v pliable, if you do wish to attach it to the rear, you can end up with a bend.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

I ditched heat mats a while ago now and heat the room with an oil filled rad.. No difference in leccy bill and no longer struggling to find spaces close to an extension lead or wall socket. Win win


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Kamike said:


> I ditched heat mats a while ago now and heat the room with an oil filled rad.. No difference in leccy bill and no longer struggling to find spaces close to an extension lead or wall socket. Win win


defiantly the way to go^^^^^^


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Kamike said:


> I ditched heat mats a while ago now and heat the room with an oil filled rad.. No difference in leccy bill and no longer struggling to find spaces close to an extension lead or wall socket. Win win


What's wrong with just having your normal central heating on then?

Not all the time, but when cold.

I used to think they would always need some supplementary heat. Does it not slow growth if colder?


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Mr Mister said:


> What's wrong with just having your normal central heating on then?
> 
> Not all the time, but when cold.
> 
> I used to think they would always need some supplementary heat. Does it not slow growth if colder?


The rad means I can keep the room at at steady 82f on the top shelves and 70f on the bottom without having to worry about the central heating as the rad has its own thermostat. In the summer it rarely comes on but in the winter it adds an extra bit of warmth meaning I don't waste gas using CH. 

Growth rate seems to be the same as that when I was using heat mats


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Kamike said:


> The rad means I can keep the room at at steady 82f on the top shelves and 70f on the bottom without having to worry about the central heating as the rad has its own thermostat. In the summer it rarely comes on but in the winter it adds an extra bit of warmth meaning I don't waste gas using CH.
> 
> Growth rate seems to be the same as that when I was using heat mats


How much are they?


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> How much are they?


Amazon.co.uk: oil fild radiators: Kitchen & Home


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Mr Mister said:


> How much are they?


Depends how big your room is and how fancy you want to get. Mine cost £40 I think


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

martin3 said:


> Amazon.co.uk: oil fild radiators: Kitchen & Home


And how often do you leave that on?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Kamike said:


> I ditched heat mats a while ago now and heat the room with an oil filled rad.. No difference in leccy bill and no longer struggling to find spaces close to an extension lead or wall socket. Win win


None of my Ts have heat matts, I keep the room warm with either my central heating or oil filled radiator - this is on when my heating isn't on and on really cold days I'll turn it on just to give a little boost to the heat in the room, I only use heat matts for my snakes & TBH over the past couple of years I've not noticed an awful lot of difference in the electricity being used, a small increase of a fiver a week, not a huge amount.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

£5 a week,.:gasp: :censor: that's what?£260 a year, that cant be right can it,..?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

martin3 said:


> £5 a week,.:gasp: :censor: that's what?£260 a year, that cant be right can it,..?


Lol, before I started keeping snakes my electricity was £10 a week, I have a key meter, since getting my snakes with 5 stat controlled heat matts, oil filled radiator it's gone up to £15 per week for a 2 bed flat, I don't live in a huge house, no kids leaving things on all the time etc etc.


----------



## Anthony K (Feb 5, 2008)

Have still got some Sicarius terrosus spiderlings for sale. There is a lot of bad/wrong info floating about on these and there captive care. If you are interested in buying some for more information please pm me or email me at;

[email protected]

Cheers,

Anthony.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> None of my Ts have heat matts, I keep the room warm with either my central heating or oil filled radiator - .


What about at night though, when you surely have to turn the heating off?

That said, I suppose it must go cold at night, wherever they live.

This is good in a way, since I had always assumed heat mats were a must.


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> What about at night though, when you surely have to turn the heating off?
> 
> That said, I suppose it must go cold at night, wherever they live.
> 
> This is good in a way, since I had always assumed heat mats were a must.


My heating goes off during the night and I switch on the oil filled radiator and it's on till my heating comes on the next evening.


----------



## martin3 (May 24, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> My heating goes off during the night and I switch on the oil filled radiator and it's on till my heating comes on the next evening.


Aha!! that's why it costs you £5 a week,
Why not just have a few hours during the late night/early morning when there's no heating at all,?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

martin3 said:


> Aha!! that's why it costs you £5 a week,
> Why not just have a few hours during the late night/early morning when there's no heating at all,?


My heating is always put off last thing at night and not on till next evening, I don't like the heating on much (don't like the heat) hence why it's only on in the evening. 

Plus, I also have heat mats for snakes/roach rub, the £5 a week extra is taking into account the heat mats as well, which are running 24/7.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> My heating goes off during the night and I switch on the oil filled radiator and it's on till my heating comes on the next evening.


 
Fair enough. I'd never seen those heaters before. Would be esp good if you had several T's perhaps?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> Fair enough. I'd never seen those heaters before. Would be esp good if you had several T's perhaps?


I have 9 Ts as well as snakes in the same room.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> I have 9 Ts as well as snakes in the same room.


Would you have bothered with it if you just had one or two?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> Would you have bothered with it if you just had one or two?


Yeah I would have, my flat is freezing, esp in winter and sometimes with the heating on it's still really cold.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Yeah I would have, my flat is freezing, esp in winter and sometimes with the heating on it's still really cold.


I had a place like that.

Even in Sept it would be freezing.

Small windows, not enough light/sun.

Present place is much warmer.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

I have just got £220 free eatting because i have the thing that stops carban deoxside building up in me. Plus the other one ive had lol


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> I have just got £220 free eatting because i have the thing that stops carban deoxside building up in me. Plus the other one ive had lol


 
Sorry - what..?


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> Sorry - what..?


He got £220 worth of food because he has the power to combat carbon dioxide.


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

You can get help with your electric bills


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

Carl6688 said:


> He got £220 worth of food because he has the power to combat carbon dioxide.


Sort of like an X Man with a Nectar card?


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> You can get help with your electric bills


Yes.

Drill a hole in neighbours wall.

Push you cables through.

Plug in.

Say if they ever dare unplug them, you will bring in the mob.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

I have 38 T's in a built in cupboard with an advanced heating system 500w so keeps it at 28-30 constant, 14 snakes and 3 lizards running on stats with heat mats and ceramic heaters and my electric is £25 a week in a 3 bedroom house so maybe its not bad after all if alisas is 15 lol everyone in work thinks mine is astronomical


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> I have 38 T's in a *built in cupboard* with an advanced heating system 500w so keeps it at 28-30 constant, 14 snakes and 3 lizards running on stats with heat mats and ceramic heaters and my electric is £25 a week in a 3 bedroom house so maybe its not bad after all if alisas is 15 lol everyone in work thinks mine is astronomical


Is it doorless?


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Nah door has rubber insulator around it and I put some crazy foil type insulator padding in it too with vents on the door for circulation of air..I find this the easiest way to heat loads of T's  although as people have said you dont need extra heat room temp is fine but the growth rates are great with higher temps


----------



## pcharlton (Mar 23, 2012)

Mr Mister said:


> Yes.
> 
> Drill a hole in neighbours wall.
> 
> ...


Them days have gone lol used to wire up to the street light on my alotment


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

pcharlton said:


> Them days have gone lol used to wire up to the street light on my alotment


I use the National Grid myself.

I can get signal from the Moon from my microwave.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Nah door has rubber insulator around it and I put some crazy foil type insulator padding in it too with vents on the door for circulation of air..I find this the easiest way to heat loads of T's  although as people have said you dont need extra heat room temp is fine but the growth rates are great with higher temps


Are they doors glass then?


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Nah just a normal door...should get a glass door though cos im always opening an closing it having a nosey lol


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> I have 38 T's in a built in cupboard with an advanced heating system 500w so keeps it at 28-30 constant, 14 snakes and 3 lizards running on stats with heat mats and ceramic heaters and my electric is £25 a week in a 3 bedroom house so maybe its not bad after all if alisas is 15 lol everyone in work thinks mine is astronomical


Not quite sure why folk are even interested in how much my electricity usage is lol


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

AilsaM said:


> Not quite sure why folk are even interested in how much my electricity usage is lol


Haha just seen how much yours was an thought maybe mine isnt as much as previously thought....ive probably went a bit of topic now lol


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Nah just a normal door...should get a glass door though cos im always opening an closing it having a nosey lol


But then you are not seeing them, if the doors are closed, and not glass.

Or am I getting this wrong?


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> Haha just seen how much yours was an thought maybe mine isnt as much as previously thought....ive probably went a bit of topic now lol


Mine is only how much it is because I don't have a big house, I live on my own, I have no kids playing none stop games consoles and I don't leave things on all the time :lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Not quite sure why folk are even interested in how much my electricity usage is lol


We're really just trying to find out if you are operating a hydroponics cannabis farm in your attic.


----------



## Bab1084 (Dec 9, 2011)

Carl6688 said:


> He got £220 worth of food because he has the power to combat carbon dioxide.





Mr Mister said:


> I use the National Grid myself.
> 
> I can get signal from the Moon from my microwave.


WTF!! :lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:



pcharlton said:


> Them days have gone lol used to wire up to the street light on my alotment


when i lived in one of my old flats my neighbour facings leccy was (apparently) rigged upto the same line as the lampost outside! anyone who lived in that flat never paid electric or got a bill! gutted i never got that one!! hahaha


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> We're really just trying to find out if you are operating a hydroponics cannabis farm in your attic.


Well that would be difficult..............no attic


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> We're really just trying to find out if you are operating a hydroponics cannabis farm in your attic.


Wish I was to finance some new T's and reptiles  hahahaha


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Well that would be difficult..............no attic


*Points finger*

Ah ha!!!!

See peeps, an admission that there is one going on, hence the high electricity bill.

Spiders are just the front.

Probably keeps her deals in the vivs.


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Mr Mister said:


> But then you are not seeing them, if the doors are closed, and not glass.
> 
> Or am I getting this wrong?


No your correct..I dont have any or mine on display although I have a couple of adult females of various species that I might put in display tanks


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> *Points finger*
> 
> Ah ha!!!!
> 
> ...


Oi you!!

Shush, innocent person with spiders, honest :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

sp1d8r said:


> No your correct..I dont have any or mine on display although I have a couple of adult females of various species that I might put in display tanks


It's like me dating Kelly Brook, and insisting she wore a hood.


----------



## Mr Mister (Oct 12, 2011)

AilsaM said:


> Oi you!!
> 
> Shush, innocent person with spiders, honest :whistling2::lol2:


 Would a good plan that though.

Would love to see the cops think of it being buried in the substrate....:whistling2:


----------



## AilsaM (May 18, 2011)

Mr Mister said:


> Would a good plan that though.
> 
> Would love to see the cops think of it being buried in the substrate....:whistling2:


 
:lol2::lol2:


----------

